# Commitment statement to NT



## Harsh2604 (May 19, 2018)

Dear all,

I'm a 22-year-old graduate, trying to apply for 190 visa in NT with 65 points. I'm having trouble preparing the Commitment letter to NT, can anyone please guide me through the details that are required in that statement. 

Any help will be highly appreciated. 

Thank You

Harsh Nayak.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Harsh,

There is already a thread for NT, you can ask or search for relevant information.

*Northern Territory State sponsorship current timeline*





Harsh2604 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm a 22-year-old graduate, trying to apply for 190 visa in NT with 65 points. I'm having trouble preparing the Commitment letter to NT, can anyone please guide me through the details that are required in that statement.
> 
> ...


----------

